# Cannondale frame upgrade policy ????



## tgiboney (Jan 11, 2006)

I have seen the Cannondale frame upgrade policy mentioned in several reviews. I have tried searching the Cannondale site and cant find anything on this can some one please share their knowledge of this?


----------



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

tgiboney said:


> I have seen the Cannondale frame upgrade policy mentioned in several reviews. I have tried searching the Cannondale site and cant find anything on this can some one please share their knowledge of this?


I e-mailed Cannondale about a crash-replacement plan a few months ago. The response was to talk with my dealer.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

topflightpro said:


> I e-mailed Cannondale about a crash-replacement plan a few months ago. The response was to talk with my dealer.


I believe that you need to go through the LBS you bought the bike from or another Cannondale dealer. My buddy is getting one replaced and it seems that the LBS starts the process and the Cannondale rep needs to "sign off" on the deal to make sure there isn't a fraudulent claim.


----------

